# Temporary foster care needed for my two cats in Merseyside,UK



## RuthWaters (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi there.
Due to my Landlord putting the rent up after 3 years I am bring forced out of where I live.I am going to stay on a friends couch for a while until I can sort myself out but I have two male neutered cats aged 2 years and aged 1 year.Both cats are best of friends and due to the nature of these cats I am not wanting them separated.They have been brought up in a very calm and loving home and this is reflected in their temperaments and personalities.Both cats tend to enjoy sleeping in a quiet area and they love cuddles.Neither has ever displayed any signs of aggression and zero problems with using the litter trays-ever.
I love my cats very much and that is why I'm not prepared to give them away for good.This is a temporary set back and I will be looking to have them back after a few months.I am obviously paying for whoever offers give my cats a temporary home aswell as paying for food and cat litter.Both cats are fully vaccinated for the next year,microchipped and neutered.
At this risk of sounding biased,my two cats really are loving and placid and would brighten up your day,I am blessed to have them in my life.
It wouldn't be until the end of February that I would have to put them in temporary foster care.
I would draw up a legally binding document to set out the term,cost,termination of contract early and other important points to be considered to ensure the person(s) looking after my cats that this is all done correctly and both parties are happy.
I live in the Merseyside area but I'm able to travel,that is not a problem.
If I could just add that it would be preferable that my two cats went to a home whereby there were no dogs (it would stress them out too much) and also very young children would be too distressing for them.As mentioned previous,they have been brought up in a very relaxed,calm environment and ideally if they could be kept in a similar environment I know there would not be a problem.
Eagerly awaiting replies,thank you


----------

